# Whos was this TTOC car? Anything I should know?!



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Hi all I posted this in the Welcome forum as part of my introduction thread, but thought that Id be more likely for someone who knows my new car to see this thread in the TTOC forum.....

many thanks....

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Ive just put a deposit down on this car:

http://www.hampshiresportsandprestigeca ... &ID=891685

I noted the TTOC badge - any ideas whos it was and what history it has?

Thanks in advance!

Ben


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm afraid the link isn't working, so I can't see the car itself.

Unless it was a very active member then we probably won't have any info on the car I'm afraid. We don't keep any details of the members car as part of the club membership.

Sorry I can't be of more help.

Nick


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ok pictures gone


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Nem said:


> Unless it was a very active member then we probably won't have any info on the car I'm afraid. We don't keep any details of the members car as part of the club membership.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of more help.
> 
> Nick


Sorry i cant give out info about myself.... sorry i cant help :roll:


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Nem said:


> I'm afraid the link isn't working, so I can't see the car itself.
> 
> Unless it was a very active member then we probably won't have any info on the car I'm afraid. We don't keep any details of the members car as part of the club membership.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nick - wasnt looking for you to give out any info just posted on the off chance that the previous owner still came on here

here's the fixed link

http://www.hampshiresportsandprestigeca ... &ID=891685


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

OK and which of all of those cars is yours? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

OK and which of all of those cars is yours? :roll:


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> OK and which of all of those cars is yours? :roll:


Whats the :roll: for?

The link was a direct link to the page for my car - but the dealer has now taken it down from their website so the link redirects to their homepage

This is the car:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice colour combo 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice colour combo 8)


Agreed 8)

My dealer once had a roadster like this; looked fab [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Yeh it looks really nice.
I have noticed quite a few minor scratches on almost all of the panels - nothing major, but enough to justify a respray when I have a bit more cash to spare....will reconsider colour at that time.....I have always thought that the right car in the right white looks the dogs danglies.. 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

abz001 said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Unless it was a very active member then we probably won't have any info on the car I'm afraid. We don't keep any details of the members car as part of the club membership.
> ...


what the hell you going on about???


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Kammy it was a joke!!!


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

subvertbeats said:


> Yeh it looks really nice.
> I have noticed quite a few minor scratches on almost all of the panels - nothing major, but enough to justify a respray when I have a bit more cash to spare....will reconsider colour at that time.....I have always thought that the right car in the right white looks the dogs danglies.. 8)


If the scratches are minor I'm pretty sure an autodetailer would be able to polish them out as Audi paint is really quite thick. A good detailer would make an enormous difference and cost much less than a whole respray  Are there any paint chips on the front? - they will need a respray


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Thanks!

Can you recommend any good detailers?

I live in Wokingham, just off J10 of the M4


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

subvertbeats said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can you recommend any good detailers?
> 
> I live in Wokingham, just off J10 of the M4


Have a look in the vents section Dave AKA Jack-in-a-Box is doing a tour of the country detailing TTs top guy and top work


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Thanks 

Morgan from VAGCheck recommended Jac-in-a-box too, whilst I was over at his this morning,

Ive sent him a PM


----------

